# Sound off!



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 23:02:39 -0500*
Hi all,
Some of you may recall my bitching last week about not being able to 
partake in this group because of some sudden technical problems.
This is a test fire to see if I have the rounds falling in the target 
area.
Please Sound off if this message is hitting you.
Thanks,
Rob A
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi all,
Some of you may recall my bitching last week 
about not
being able to partake in this group because of some sudden technical
problems.
This is a test fire to see if I have the rounds 
falling in
the target area.
Please Sound off if this message is hitting
you.
Thanks,
Rob A
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

